# How's the fishing shaping up for early November around hatteras



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

What the title says. By fishing I mean big......BIG drum.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumfisher_ said:


> What the title says. By fishing I mean big......BIG drum.


 Should be good baring tons of nw winds or a hurricane that screws everything up... I'm looking forward to it myself...


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

What do people mean when they say the north beach? Do the mean the beach north of cape hatteras.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

drumfisher_ said:


> What do people mean when they say the north beach? Do the mean the beach north of cape hatteras.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> If you are in Buxton usually means somewhere from there to Rhodanthe. So basically yes


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

A novemberless northeaster or hurricane will suit me just fine. Looking forward.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Would a hurricane make them really active? (Because it brings warmer water?)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumfisher_ said:


> Would a hurricane make them really active? (Because it brings warmer water?)


 Hurricane can be a crap shoot afterwards.. Beaches are completely different than what you may have scouted earlier,debris can be everywhere as well as grass.. In my opinion hurricanes nearing drum season truly are a bucket full of suck.. Had one year after a hurricane it was at least a week or so on n beach that you couldn't throw a line in the water without frays in it everywhere because of debris... I've been told it can be great,I've just not seen that side of it yet...


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Hurricane= good fishing.. well before or just after.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Smittroc said:


> Hurricane= good fishing.. well before or just after.


 Like I said,I have not seen it to any great degree after one,but have before one..


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

I know Nor'easters SUCK in November, unless you like drinking in a bar or throwing twin 5oz sputnik weights into riptides.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ne'rs are great in early fall,not quite as good in late fall.. Unless it's blowing 30plus,I ain't going to a bar.. One things for sure,ain't throwing no sputnik either!!


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry for all the questions, I got another one if you don't mind. Ill be somewhere at the obx nov 7-11.Seeing as how "Jennettes is on fire" should I look into finding a hotel there and fishing jennettes and the surf around nags head while there. Or would it be better to go to hatteras and fish the point and surrounding areas.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I've got a hunch the point is going to be on fire during that time Drumfisher.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm planning to come down those same dates and will be staying in avon. Looks like it will be a mostly Westerly wind, think that will have muc heffect or think the fish are so stacked up right now it will still be fire?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Think,just guessing from what has happened in the past.. Baring nw up the yingyang to drop temps tooooo fast,should be great from Rodanthe to Buxton...

Oh yes,and another offshore low or a blow that causes "animal grass"!!!! I promise that will SHUT IT OFF!!


----------

